# blue paradise fish illness



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

hi my blue paradise fish has all these brown lumps all over its body under the skin and they look a little like the pellets i feed
you can only see them when light shines thrue him any ideas?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

.R.I.P. he died this morning


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Next time try to add some pix if you can, it will be more helpful for a diagnosis, though it sounds like it was beyond help this time. Again sorry to hear


----------

